# Striped Bass Flies



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

After having luck with various versions of these, I figured I would share a couple I've tied up recently.


A lot of flash, fur & feathers on a 3/0 Gamakatsu trailer hook to get about an 9 inch shad profile & good water movement for after dark:










A 6" pattern for dusk with fins:











And finally a 4" bluegill pattern which will produce smallmouth, largemouth and striped bass if I'm lucky:











Both striped bass & hybrid striped bass are active & feeding as I type this, get out there.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Largemouth by day, Striped Bass by night:


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

those are some sick deceivers man, good job.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Increase the odds.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Caught @ high noon today.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Alright fallen, you are makin me jealous here. I love striped bass.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

That's a handsome fish.

To me, it looks more like a wiper than a striper, based on the size of the mouth relative to the head. But the pictures may be deceiving.

Is it a true striper? I ask because I've seen other photos on this site of what are most definitely wipers, but the posters refer to them as stripers.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> That's a handsome fish.
> 
> To me, it looks more like a wiper than a striper, based on the size of the mouth relative to the head. But the pictures may be deceiving.
> 
> Is it a true striper? I ask because I've seen other photos on this site of what are most definitely wipers, but the posters refer to them as stripers.



You are absolutely correct, it is a hybrid striped bass. I call them all some form of striper, white bass, hybrid, striped bass... etc,etc,etc. My favorite family of fish to pursue.  The striped ones.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm planning a trip now to hit Cumberland River & the lake as well in the upcoming weeks... mainly targeting legitimate striped bass & large trout.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> My favorite family of fish to pursue.  The striped ones.


They have become my favorite as well. I caught some white bass as a kid growing up, and they were fun.

But catching striped bass in saltwater, which I do now...well, I'm just not sure it gets any better than that!

I'm looking forward to my move to Ohio for a number of reasons, but I'm really, really going to miss the saltwater stripers.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> They have become my favorite as well. I caught some white bass as a kid growing up, and they were fun.
> 
> But catching striped bass in saltwater, which I do now...well, I'm just not sure it gets any better than that!
> 
> I'm looking forward to my move to Ohio for a number of reasons, but I'm really, really going to miss the saltwater stripers.



Perhaps someday you'll return, & I'll tag along & you can show me all your best spots for catching them on the fly.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Great Striper. That had to be a blast to bring in.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew, care to share some of your striper flies from the Northeast?!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Happy to. I'm a bit busy right now, so maybe this evening or in a few days.

Last two mornings I've been catching carp!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Here's a home made popper I make by cutting plugs out of foam with a copper tubing cutter I made:










Some big snake flies and another popper (tied on an 8/0 hook). The snake flies are about 10 inches long:










Some large herring imitations:










These are more similar to what I'm tying these days - flatwing style flies, in the style of Ken Abrames "September Night Fly"


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Here's a home made popper I make by cutting plugs out of foam with a copper tubing cutter I made:










Some big snake flies and another popper (tied on an 8/0 hook). The snake flies are about 10 inches long:










Some large herring imitations:










These are more similar to what I'm tying these days - flatwing style flies, in the style of Ken Abrames "September Night Fly"


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

For scale. This fly is not "average". It's 11 inches long, on an 8/0 hook. Too many days casting this gave me tennis elbow!











Here's another more modest fly:











We also use a lot of basic clousers and deceivers, half-n-half flies, and specific imitations of things like sand eels. I'll have to dig up other photos later.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> Happy to. I'm a bit busy right now, so maybe this evening or in a few days.
> 
> Last two mornings I've been catching carp!



I went carp fishing this morning for the first time with a fellow OGF member. Had an outstanding time, carp fishing is pretty exciting. 


Talk about a skittish fish!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the flies, those all look great. Chesapeake Bay is closest area to me for catching the real deal... I will try to make it down there in the fall or whenever they run again...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Talk about heartbroken!


Lost 2 big fish last night, lessons learned the hard way I suppose.


The first fish was in the 5 lb range, the second was much, much bigger... 10+ for sure> 

Both fish broke me off, first one I had the line wrapped around the rod/reel, the second fish I had the stripped line wrapped around my arm and wrist! 


I thought I was goin' through the guides! 

I'll be back at it & hopefully will have some pictures to share in the near future>


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Changing to things that work more often... 



















Andrew, that green popper is especially nice.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Super Point hooks are sweet.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b67FNJUa0Lg"]YouTube- Striper Fly[/nomedia]


Guess we can't embed video here.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just got back from the Chesapeake Bay. Very hot but good fishing on the fly. Caught 22 on Thursday these two being the biggest. The 10 wgt had a work out. All caught on Clausers in about 15-20 foot of water.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome! Were you in the North part of the bay near the rivers and all that?


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Seth,
Started out close to the Key Bridge. Ended up fishing close to Glen Burnie. There some old barges that had been docked for years just out of Furnace Creek. Fished around that area. This was a week later than I fished last year. The fish were ahead of their normal schedule. All the fish were caught when the tide was either coming in or going out. During the lull periods not a bite. Had to have the tide moving the water. I did put on a chunck of crab during the slow time on my 8 wgt with sinking line. Caught a 9 pound channel cat. That was fun. Thought I had a 15 pound Striper on.
Bill


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

Fallen513,

Thanks for starting this great thread! Also, great tying and another big thanks for sharing pictures! 

If I ever catch fish with them, I'll post some pics of my flies ... otherwise they're just eye candy.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gettin' ready to head south in a couple weeks... 

Few of these are glow in the dark also.


----------

